
How a Dorm Room Minecraft Scam Brought Down the Internet - dschuetz
https://www.wired.com/story/mirai-botnet-minecraft-scam-brought-down-the-internet/
======
awesomepantsm
>brought down the internet

Oh bugger off with your clickbait.

~~~
dschuetz
Seriously? _That 's_ what you were concerned about?

